# Children should not be hunting ( a rant from a familiar foe)



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Children should not be hunting

Regarding the recent article on the teenage girl who killed a deer while bow hunting:

It's a shame that this young lady finds it "cool" to cause pain and suffering upon helpless wildlife. What is sadder still is that her parents are not discouraging this violent behavior (Willard teen shoots and scores with basketball, hunting bow, 12/26).

Rather than destroying their natural affinity to animals, children should be taught to participate in outdoor activities such as camping, hiking and wildlife watching -- activities that can fill children with wonder and respect for the outdoors without having to commit violence upon wildlife.

Perhaps a better reason for children to avoid hunting is that the sport tragically injures or kills children every year. In a random sampling of 200 hunting accidents that have been reported by the news media in 2007, 12 percent of hunting injuries and fatalities victimized children aged 17 and younger. I can think of no greater tragedy than losing a child to something as unnecessary as a hunting accident, yet this is a nightmare that becomes reality far too often.

To enjoy the outdoors, children can take part in wildlife watching, the dominant form of wildlife-related outdoor recreation in Ohio. According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, the number of Ohio residents who fed, photographed or otherwise observed wildlife in 2006 outnumbered Ohio's hunters by more than six to one (3.25 million to 0.5 million respectively).

The time has come to stop our children from becoming pawns of the weapons industry. To protect wildlife and the areas where they live while simultaneously promoting a more peaceful world, please visit http://www.cashwildwatch.org.

Joe Miele, Vice President

Committee to Abolish Sport Hunting

http://www.mansfieldnewsjournal.com/app ... /801070302

Comment --- There is a comment place available to educate the people who read this garbage.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

How about we quit allowing kids to play violent video games, oh and the fact that too many kids are getting killed in cars accidents, how about we quit allowing kids to ride in cars.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This was my favorite part:


Renegade said:


> To enjoy the outdoors, children can take part in wildlife watching, the dominant form of wildlife-related outdoor recreation in Ohio. According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, the number of Ohio residents who fed, photographed or otherwise observed wildlife in 2006 outnumbered Ohio's hunters by more than six to one (3.25 million to 0.5 million respectively).


So, based on this same logic, minorities will now have all of their civil liberties revoked, gays will now be openly mocked and humiliated, the majority religion in each state will now be the adopted and mandatory religion of each state.

I have read a lot of garbage in my time, which generally makes me more wise and makes me reconsider my views, however this is the most illogical and most poorly thought out article I have ever read. Since A+B=C, D+X=Z *\-\* . Pawns of the weapons industry!!?? Incredible, convinced me, anytime you can throw a conspiracy theory in there, you have my vote. On the other hand, maybe it is the same liberty that I use to participate in hunting as you use to make a [email protected]$$ of yourself in print. 
Thanks Renegade, now you got me worked up!! O|* -#&#*!-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The part that I like the best is "fed" the wildlife. I don't know of any wildlife department that condones feeding wildlife. The smartest thing we can do is to teach our kids is to feed the bears.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

These dorks come out of the woodwork everytime we get a positive hunting story in print anywhere. They have no common sense or logic.

I have a bumper sticker that reads:

HUNT WITH YOUR KIDS SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO HUNT FOR YOUR KIDS


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

> The part that I like the best is "fed" the wildlife. I don't know of any wildlife department that condones feeding wildlife.


I think what they are really referring to here is birds. Putting a bird feeder in the back yard counts as a wildlife related activity. And while I enjoy that, it certainly won't take the place of hunting. Even if I pick off the starlings and house sparrows with the pellet gun. But wait, that would make me a pawn of the weapons industry, wouldn't it? :roll:


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

> In a random sampling of 200 hunting accidents that have been reported by the news media in 2007, 12 percent of hunting injuries and fatalities victimized children aged 17 and younger.


Now there is a real objective source for getting your hard core facts on hunting accidents. The news media?!? The reports I've seen on this issue indicate a very low percentage of accidents in hunters under the age of 18.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hunting is so evil


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Children should not be hunting
> 
> Regarding the recent article on the teenage girl who killed a deer while bow hunting:
> 
> ...


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

And after you abolish sport hunting do you youthanize the overpopulated animals or just let them starve to death nice and slow like god intended?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

McFishin said:


> And after you abolish sport hunting do you youthanize the overpopulated animals or just let them starve to death nice and slow like God intended?


Good point, of course, did God really intend for that to happen, I think of (not to go biblical on you, but it is a very relevant point that further disproves/rebuts this nut's theory):


> Genesis 1:28-30 (King James Version)
> 28 And God blessed them, and God said unto them, Be fruitful, and multiply, and replenish the earth, and subdue it: and have dominion over the fish of the sea, and *over the fowl of the air, and over every living thing that moveth upon the earth*.
> 29 And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat.
> 30 And to every beast of the earth, and to every fowl of the air, and to every thing that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is life, I have given every green herb for meat: and it was so.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> The smartest thing we can do is to teach our kids is to feed the bears.


Maybe we can feed those nutcases to the bears. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

What do violent video games have to do with anything? Try the media if anything, or parenting.

What dipwads, it made me stupiper just reading that.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Crap, it looks like I may have already destroyed my natural affinity for animals.
//dog// <<--O/


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

guess I am a horrible dad since my 5 year old is obsessed with hunting, and wants to kill anything we see in the wild :twisted: I love it, she loves camo and always wants to be in the mountains. GOod girl. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Hate to burst your bubble, I have two sons who are successful, good people,They have archery hunted with my wife and I sence they were in the womb. Now I have two grand-sons hunting with us. And guess what?? They are not Charlie Manson. Their great kids. They have been brought . up to respect what they hunt, to love the land, and to leave it the way they found it...Granted if your a slob hunter. chances are what comes around goes around,.But we as hunters are policing these people, It's not the thrill of the kill. If thats what gittin a person off. then they should take a good look at them selfs.. If we fill are tags as archers, we consider that a bonus..And if we don't , we rember the camp fires. the stories. the southern utah rain storms. bacon and eggs, being stuck in the mud. And the big ones who always seem to get away. ah! one last thing .. the love we have for one another as familey. So anti hunter you need to get a grip on your self and not around the throats of are young hunters..


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Millions of years of evolution to put us as the top predator and some "liberal fruitloops" want to suppress it! :evil: You cannot please every idiot on the face of the earth! We all might as well become vegitarians and save the suffering of the poor defenseless animals! Oh, wait.......maybe the fruit trees and vegatables feel pain from the harvest! :mrgreen: What are we going to do?!?!?! PANIC/CRISIS!!!!


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

> To enjoy the outdoors, children can take part in wildlife watching, the dominant form of wildlife-related outdoor recreation in Ohio. According to the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, the number of Ohio residents who fed, photographed or otherwise observed wildlife in 2006 outnumbered Ohio's hunters by more than six to one (3.25 million to 0.5 million respectively).


Yet those who hunted in Ohio probably contributed six times the funds to conservation and habitat development. :roll:


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

There are two kinds of parents, those that hunt *with* their kids, and those that hunt *for* their kids.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

As a child I remember going hunting and fishing with my dad, 3 brothers and my big sis. I also remember my dad showing us where all of his guns were and teaching us about all of his guns. Most peoples jaws may drop right about now, but keep reading. He always let us handle guns when he had them out, of course after he had checked to make sure they were not loaded and the safety was on. Here were the rules that we had to follow and still follow to this day. When someone hands you a gun the first thing you do is watch where the gun is pointed, NEVER point a gun at something or someone who do not intend on shooting. Check to see if it is loaded or not and that the safety is on, regaurdless if we just saw him check it. His theory was if we knew about the guns and how they worked we would not have the couriosity to play with them and accidently kill or injur ourselfs or others. As far as hunting goes it wasn't all about going out there and sloughtering innocent animals. It was about getting in the wilderness and being together as a family and having a good time. The most precious hunting memories are the ones that don't involove hunting really at all. Its the one of the 2 or 3 year old moose running up the road almost into camp and my sis and I repedily saying, "dad moose, dad moose, dad moose." For most people who don't agree or like hunting, I must say they must not have ever had a positive hunting experiance in their life, or porbably never have had the experiance at all. DON'T KNOCK IT, UNTILL YOU TRY IT!


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Last I checked we live in America. We have the freedom of choice. I choose to hunt, I choose to fish, I choose to follow the rules set forth to withhold order. I COOSE NOT to eat tofu, I CHOOSE not to spen all of my paycheck on one nights dinner, I CHOOSE NOT to spend my weekends at the spa or the mall. I CHOOSE NOT to listen to gangster rap talking about "bustin a cap" and "slapin @$&*#@'s". But most of all I CHOOSE NOT to try to bring down the people who do these things. I CHOOSE NOT to try getting all of the malls demolished or the tofu plants to go out of buisness, I SMIPLY CHOOSE NOT TO PARTICIPATE IN THE THINGS I DO NOT LIKE OR AGREE WITH, I DO NOT TRY TO PUT A STOP TO THESE THINGS, I JUST STAY AWAY FROM THEM! If you don't like hunting, fishing, guns, anything for that matter, don't try to take it away from others, just don't participate in it, simple as that. We let you live you life, let us live ours!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

+100000000 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have two daughters 5 and 3 and they both love the outdoors. My five year old wants me to kill anything we see. I guess we are sinners :twisted:


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

My sister has the sensible attitude for a non-hunter. She says it's not for her, and isn't interested. However, if someone is interested, then they should go ahead. I enjoy getting out in the field and matching wits with the deer, besides getting into the natural world.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

hunting is like laughing at the three stooges. Many girls don't understand why we do it. A few do it themselves. :lol:


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Im one of the few. I love to hunt, fish, ice fish, camp, ride 4-wheelers ~ expecially when its extra muddy, shoot guns, go boating, just be in the outdoors in general. Most girls I know dont understand why I like it so much, I even get dirty looks from some of them when I come rolling into camp my COVERED in mud 4-wheeler and all. Im one of the LUCKY few who know how to have a blast in the outdoors. My husband is one of the lucky few who will get introuble for not taking me with him fishing, hunting, shooting, 4-wheeling or any of that stuff.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe you can give me a few pointers, Girlsfishtoo- 

I love my wife dearly, but it is so hard to get her to come out fishing, hunting, and things of that nature. She grew up camping, so she likes to be outdoors, but I have the hardest time getting her to come do stuff with me. I like to always have someone along, and would especially like it to be her, so we can spend that time together. Any ideas on how to get her to warm up to things?


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Has she said why she dosent want to go?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

She just says she doesn't wanna make a fool of herself trying to cast and such. I keep telling her, everyone has to start at the beginning to learn. I finally talked her into buying a license this year, and got her a combo rig, now I just need to get her motivated.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyone has room for improvement. I dont know how it is with her, but if I cant have fun and mess around when I get boared, than I am ready to go.


----------



## hardwaterjake (Jan 19, 2008)

girlsfishtoo said:


> Last I checked we live in America. We have the freedom of choice. I choose to hunt, I choose to fish, I choose to follow the rules set forth to withhold order. I COOSE NOT to eat tofu, I CHOOSE not to spen all of my paycheck on one nights dinner, I CHOOSE NOT to spend my weekends at the spa or the mall. I CHOOSE NOT to listen to gangster rap talking about "bustin a cap" and "slapin @$&*#@'s". But most of all I CHOOSE NOT to try to bring down the people who do these things. I CHOOSE NOT to try getting all of the malls demolished or the tofu plants to go out of buisness, I SMIPLY CHOOSE NOT TO PARTICIPATE IN THE THINGS I DO NOT LIKE OR AGREE WITH, I DO NOT TRY TO PUT A STOP TO THESE THINGS, I JUST STAY AWAY FROM THEM! If you don't like hunting, fishing, guns, anything for that matter, don't try to take it away from others, just don't participate in it, simple as that. We let you live you life, let us live ours!


AWESOME!!! Thank you!!


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Three key ingredients to the proper upbringing of a child are a gun, a dog, and a fishing rod. And, all the time a parent can spend with thier kids in using these things. I question the motive of anyone who says otherwise. 

My father provided these ingredients along with countless trips to the woods and waters. This served me very well during the tough years of adolescent discovery. I will continue to carry on the tradition with my three boys.


----------



## joephish (Jan 30, 2008)

> We all might as well become vegitarians and save the suffering of the poor defenseless animals!


Vegetables are food for food.


----------

